# Van's Fargo Boa



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

What are your reviews regarding these boots?


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

I rode them all last season and they were great!


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

i really like mine but i've only used them 3 times so far


----------



## mike v (Jan 9, 2009)

I just rode in em for the first time on monday and they felt great


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i got some 08' encores this year and the BOA system is solid. shouldn't be much diffrent on the fargo but i love the encore boots. highly reccomended


----------

